# "Consolation" Has Been Released, And Receives Unanimous Praise



## MothershipRider (Sep 17, 2009)

After the release of his first album in 2008, Marc Béziat completed in mid 2009 his second work : "Consolation".

The album, ranging from instrumental compositions to full choral and orchestral pieces, has begun to win remarkable critical acclaim.

Some excerpts from the independent press reviews :

"Consolation is an uplifting experience for the ears. This is the sound of hope"
Kenn Deaton

"it is very easy to get lost in the overwhelming neo-baroque beauty"
Julian Gorman

"Consolation is a coherent works that flows from one movement to the next like a river of sound that was born of the earth rather than created at the hand of man"
Wildy Haskell

"It is precisely this yin/yang counterpoint that creates the magic of the music [...] the album overall evokes a wide range of feelings from serene and comforting to dramatic and powerful"
Michael Diamond

Album page :
http://marcbeziat.net/consolation_en.htm

---------------------------------------

Award

Recently, "the Free Movement", one of the album tracks, has won the Song of the Year July 2009 contest in the Instrumental / World category.

Song of the Year results page :
http://www.songoftheyear.com/winners/2009/072009.htm

---------------------------------------

Biographical elements

Marc Béziat's musical biography is quite unordinary, and steps out of the typical music career path.

Marc was born at Aix en Provence, in southern France, and worked for the IT field in a former part of his course.

He began his musical journey at the age of 28.

Concurrently to his professional activity, he started learning as a self-taught during one year. After that, he joined a music composition school for more than two years.

Towards the latter part of 2007, he undertook a sabbatical, and could finally dedicate his full time to music. He then began the writing of his first album, that he carried since the beginning of his musical path, and that he could, at last, express in a fair way.

This first album, "Victory of the Spirit", was released in 2008.

In 2009, he releases his second album : "Consolation".

More information can be found at : http://marcbeziat.net


----------

